# Rebic: lesione al bicipite femorale. Rivalutato dopo Genova



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre

Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.

*Mediaset: Rebic out almeno dieci giorni*

Come già ampiamente riportato ieri, anche Tomori out per Madrid


----------



## pazzomania (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato ieri, anche Tomori out per Madrid



Se ciao, 1 mese


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato ieri, anche Tomori out per Madrid


Se non si pone freno a questo problema grosso come una casa possiamo anche finire di sognare.
La champions a questo punto è ufficialmente finita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre
> 
> Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato ieri, anche Tomori out per Madrid



Non ci sono piu parole.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Novembre 2021)

Stiamo per buttare via l'ennesima stagione.....
E questo potrebbe essere l'ultimo anno in cui si potrebbe vincere "facilmente" il campionato.


----------



## bmb (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre
> 
> Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato ieri, anche Tomori out per Madrid


Speriamo Messias si riveli utile perché dovrà far rifiatare sia Brahim che Rafa.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non si pone freno a questo problema grosso come una casa possiamo anche finire di sognare.
> La champions a questo punto è ufficialmente finita.



Bisogna anche analizzarla tutta la situazione.

Premesso che io son tutt' altro che certo la colpa sia dello staff tecnico.

Quindi la butto li: e se invece il nostro grande cammino da 2 anni sia proprio dovuto ad una preparazione fisica esasperata che ha però l' effetto collaterale degli infortuni?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Novembre 2021)

Solo a noi succede che uno si spacchi per un mese per un colpo di tacco.


----------



## koti (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre
> 
> Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato ieri, anche Tomori out per Madrid


È sempre infortunato, è come non averlo. Da vendere a gennaio e comprare un giocatore integro.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche analizzarla tutta la situazione.
> 
> Premesso che io son tutt' altro che certo la colpa sia dello staff tecnico.
> 
> Quindi la butto li: e se invece il nostro grande cammino da 2 anni sia proprio dovuto ad una preparazione fisica esasperata che ha però l' effetto collaterale degli infortuni?


La causa più essere la più varia e misteriosa ma va trovata affinchè non accada più.
Dai, quanto accade da noi non è normale.
E' una strage...
Tra problemi muscolari, covid e traumi è una strage.

Io ormai ho sviluppato l'ansia anticipatoria quando i nostri partono in nazionale o quando si svolge l'allenamento di rifinitora.
Non dormo mai sonni tranquilli.
Poi vabbè, la prestazione la sfoderiamo sempre ma dove c'è scritto che si debba fare sempre di necessità virtù?


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> È sempre infortunato, è come non averlo. Da vendere a gennaio e comprare un giocatore integro.


magari, prendiamo brekalo o zeballos. non succederà


----------



## diavolo (21 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> È sempre infortunato, è come non averlo. Da vendere a gennaio e comprare un giocatore integro.


Cambiare preparatore atletico no?


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Vera


Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Solo a noi succede che uno si spacchi per un mese per un colpo di tacco.


Veramente credete alla storia del colpo di tacco?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo Messias si riveli utile perché dovrà far rifiatare sia Brahim che Rafa.


diaz è 2 mesi che rifiata.
purtroppk è cosi.. c e un mese e sta fuori 3... ormai lo conosciamo


----------



## kipstar (21 Novembre 2021)

il colpo di tacco più devastante della storia degli allenamenti.....comunque è soggetto ad infortunarsi.....putroppo....


----------



## Pit96 (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre
> 
> Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato ieri, anche Tomori out per Madrid


Va bene, lo vediamo dopo le vacanze di Natale...
Insostenibile questa situazione, a fine stagione bisogna cambiare, non ci sono più scuse. E avevano pure preso una nuova persona per analizzare tutti i dati delle condizioni fisiche/infortuni...
Qua perdiamo davvero due giocatori a settimana, inconcepibile


----------



## Milo (21 Novembre 2021)

Io problema grosso è che se l’è fatto durante la pausa delle nazionali che dovevano fare carichi più leggeri…
È assurdo devono risolvere questo problema di staff, e velocemente


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

*Mediaset: Rebic out almeno dieci giorni*


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Novembre 2021)

leao è morto


admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre
> 
> Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.
> 
> ...


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Solo a noi succede che uno si spacchi per un mese per un colpo di tacco.


Bertolacci in un lazio milan


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre
> 
> Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.
> 
> ...



10 giorni? lo rivediamo nel 2022


----------



## Zenos (21 Novembre 2021)

La prognosi progressiva.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche analizzarla tutta la situazione.
> 
> Premesso che io son tutt' altro che certo la colpa sia dello staff tecnico.
> 
> Quindi la butto li: e se invece il nostro grande cammino da 2 anni sia proprio dovuto ad una preparazione fisica esasperata che ha però l' effetto collaterale degli infortuni?


Ci ho pensato ma non credo
Come intensità in Italia giochiamo ai livelli dell'Atalanta, ma siamo ancora inferiori alla media europea


----------



## Roger84 (21 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche analizzarla tutta la situazione.
> 
> Premesso che io son tutt' altro che certo la colpa sia dello staff tecnico.
> 
> Quindi la butto li: e se invece il nostro grande cammino da 2 anni sia proprio dovuto ad una preparazione fisica esasperata che ha però l' effetto collaterale degli infortuni?


È quello che penso anch'io!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre
> 
> Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.
> 
> ...


Staff atletico composto da incapaci. Idiott manco i soldi per uno staff di livello mette a disposizione?! 
Staff? Kostah troppoh!1!1!


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche analizzarla tutta la situazione.
> 
> Premesso che io son tutt' altro che certo la colpa sia dello staff tecnico.
> 
> Quindi la butto li: e se invece il nostro grande cammino da 2 anni sia proprio dovuto ad una preparazione fisica esasperata che ha però l' effetto collaterale degli infortuni?


Penso che sia proprio così.
Poi, chi ha un fisico bestiale (Theo, Kessie, Tomori) regge, altri rischiano spesso infortuni.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Novembre 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> È quello che penso anch'io!





claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Penso che sia proprio così.
> Poi, chi ha un fisico bestiale (Theo, Kessie, Tomori) regge, altri rischiano spesso infortuni.



Piu che altro, ci fosse una evidente incapacità del preparatore, prenderebbero Pioli con le buone, e gli direbbero di cambiarlo.

Penso nessuno starebbe a guardare, evidentemente questa certezza non l' ha nessuno.

Non è che sono tutti autolesionisti, Maldini Massara Pioli, lo staff di Pioli, i giocatori stessi.


----------



## marcokaka (21 Novembre 2021)

Ma che vuol dire... rivalutato dopo genova ? Non c'è una stima sui tempi di recupero. Ma che medici abbiamo ?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come Riportato da calciomercato.con Rebic ha riportato una lesione al bicipite fermorale della gamba destra. Secondo Mediaset, salterà le prossime gare e verrà rivalutato dopo la trasferta di Genova del 1 dicembre
> 
> Per Il Giornale Rebic starà fuori un mese o poco più.
> 
> ...


avesse giocato in nazionale, avrei pure capito. Ma questo è rimasto a milanello tutto il tempo. Urge riflessione su staff atletico e sanitario, lo ripeto da mesi!


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire... rivalutato dopo genova ? Non c'è una stima sui tempi di recupero. Ma che medici abbiamo ?


È il nuovo mantra. 
Non si stabiliscono i tempi ma si valuta di giorno in giorno dopo una data x.
Sempre che non sia necessario riatletizzarlo e che non si rompa in una seduta di karate nella rifinitura.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2021)

resistere, resistere fino a dicembre. A gennaio poi devono uscire il grano e presentarsi con due pedine FONDAMENTALI. Non facessero scherzi.


----------

